
Keeping sync fast with automated performance regression detection - davidaes
https://dropbox.tech/infrastructure/keeping-sync-fast-with-automated-performance-regression-detectio
======
davidaes
Hi everyone, one of the authors here! Happy to answer questions about the
post, our framework, or how we handle sync perf in general

